# Centreon e MySQL

## patrick666

Salve a tutti!

Prima di tutto volevo chiedervi se qualcuno di voi aveva fatto delle esperienze con Centreon e come funziona su Gentoo visto che è un pacchetto mascherato.

In seguito volevo dirvi che mi sono avventurato nell'installazione del pacchetto sopra citato che richiede MySql.

Mi sono fermato avendo un problema di compilazione. Riporto di seguito l'output ricevut a video:

```

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2629:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2330:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *             environment, line 2383:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               echo "$pm_echovar" | perl Makefile.PL ${myconf} INSTALLMAN3DIR='none' PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor DESTDIR=${D} || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2629:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2330:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *             environment, line 2383:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               echo "$pm_echovar" | perl Makefile.PL ${myconf} INSTALLMAN3DIR='none' PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor DESTDIR=${D} || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Qualcuno sa dirmi dove mettere le mani e soprattutto se avventurarsi in un pacchetto non stabile è cosa buona?

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se hai bisogno di quel pacchetto, usalo  :Wink:  non c'è cosa buona o no buona.

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 

Come riporta il messaggio, dovresti postare le 20/30 righe prima del messaggio  di emerge .

ciauz

Andrea

----------

## patrick666

Così è completo, giusto?

```

localhost / #  emerge dev-db/mysql

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0

 * DBD-mysql-4.010.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking DBD-mysql-4.010.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/work/DBD-mysql-4.010 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/                    perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i386-li                    nux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at Makefile.PL line 23.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2629:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2330:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *             environment, line 2383:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               echo "$pm_echovar" | perl Makefile.PL ${myconf} INSTALLMAN3DIR='none' PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor DESTDIR=${D} || die "Unable to build! (                    are you using USE="build"?)";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2629:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2330:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *             environment, line 2383:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               echo "$pm_echovar" | perl Makefile.PL ${myconf} INSTALLMAN3DIR='none' PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor DESTDIR=${D} || die "Unable to build! (                    are you using USE="build"?)";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.0/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## patrick666

Nessuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## randomaze

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> Nessuno sa aiutarmi?

 

Per prima cosa noto che Centreon è un pacchetto mascherato ma lo è anche quella versione di mysql... come hai smascherato Centreon?

E perchè stai facendo direttamente l'emerge di DBD quando dovrebbe essere gestito come dipendenza di Centreon?

(Il problema sembrerebbe l'assenza del pacchetto DBI... ma è strano che non si accorga che manca)

----------

